# craft robo cc 330-20 problems



## novisb (Jan 5, 2009)

hi 
just bought a craft robo cc330-20 not long ago. i've just taken it out of the box and cant get it to work on windows 7. on the advert before i bought it said would work on vista/xp/ and windows/ also 7 now they have another new model called craft robo silouete, which now says it works on all p.c's im trying to start my own business and this has left me in debt before i have even started.
can someone give me advice?
thank you.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you sure you have the right driver? Check Graphtec site for up to date driver.


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, visit the website Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo 
and download the updated driver, they have both 32 and 64bit.
Everything that is on your install disc you can download from their web site and its all updated.


----------

